# 10 Gallon: 새우의 숲



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

this sounds like it's gonna be great! i want to try the azoo substrate, but it's a little pricey, guess it's ok when you only need one bag  i would prob only put 2 otos instead of 4, i have 2 in my 10 gallon, and they do the job, glass is spot clean and i still have to feed them algae wafers


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah, the one bag was $30, but, it has the same buffering capacity as Amazonia, so what the heck.

Cheers,
Justin


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks awesome! Only advice I can offer is to go easy on the fauna. That's an awful lot of animals in a 10 gallon. But really cool so far. I'm excited to see you get it all put together.


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

Outlawboss said:


> Looks awesome! Only advice I can offer is to go easy on the fauna. That's an awful lot of animals in a 10 gallon. But really cool so far. I'm excited to see you get it all put together.


I kinda saw how heavy the fauna was after I posted, but I'll be getting all baby shrimp, and If it is overstocked, I can always get less Amanos.

Cheers,
Justin


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

Updated fauna!


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

Silly question? Wont the Assasin Snails wipe out the MTS?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

shane3fan said:


> Silly question? Wont the Assasin Snails wipe out the MTS?


Not likely. I had an establish MTS colony in my 75(around 300 of them) and added 10 assassins. 6 months later, I still have way over 100 mts...


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

Assassins don't usually attack MTS because they have a "trapdoor". They are meant in here to eat any other hitchhikers I don't want like Ramshorns. Are these ferts safe for the shrimp?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I have heard from other people that shrimp, housed with a betta, will become fish food! So just a heads up!


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

Christmas Update!


----------



## fromthelbc (Dec 23, 2009)

yea, dont mix bettas and small shrimp. its a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

The Betta I have will not touch the smallest RCS fry, so I think I'm safe...


----------



## fromthelbc (Dec 23, 2009)

where did you get that tank? ive been looking for a 10 tall for the longest time...


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

The Betta I have will not touch the smallest RCS fry, so I think I'm safe...


----------



## fromthelbc (Dec 23, 2009)

im jealous, the betta i housed for 2 days chased out 3 of my big ghost shrimp... they died...


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

fromthelbc said:


> where did you get that tank? ive been looking for a 10 tall for the longest time...


Aquatic Warehouse...


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

Its hit or miss with Betta/Shrimp, some of my betta dont bother with them, some love to have a little snack


----------



## biggecko (Aug 30, 2009)

check my rcs shrimp tank out and see if you can pull any ideas from it feel free to pm me
heres a pic
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/pHosting/t/615_tank.jpg


----------



## biggecko (Aug 30, 2009)

i used a trash bag ffor the background but it didnt come out that great what do you guys recomend for the background?


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

I don't wanna background cause I'm lazy...

Once my HC fills in, one of my buddies are gonna help me with some plants...


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

BumP!!


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

Update!!!


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

Update!


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

IMO, it would be wise to reduce the fish. The swim horizontally, and that tank does not provide much room. Also, with a DIY CO2 set-up, you will have less control on algae, during the start-up phase...

more fish= more bioload=fewer ferts=50 watts of light= one heck of a ride...maybe the height of the tank or the spiral configuration of the bulb will help...

You can put as many shrimp in as possible...


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

Honestly, the fish are gonna be way less so what I listed is just the possible fish I will add, not all...


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

That's a bunch of plants.  Time to watch em grow.


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

Once they grow to the height of the tank and my HC and Microswords starts to send runners, real scaping can begin...


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

Update! I hope to get a nice trim like this soon.... http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...lants-discussions/57960-pruning-timeline.html


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Are you sure that you're growing HC and not HM? The leaf size looks a little large to be HC.


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

Eh, honestly, I don't mind it being HM as a foreground is a foreground in my case...


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## paludarium freak (Jan 26, 2010)

I personnaly think that you are overstocking your tank... I have a 10 gallon long and I would never put all those fish in that small of a tank. Also, you said your parents let you get a bigger tank, how big where your other tanks? *10g* is considered *a small tank*. I have : *1x 0.25 gallon, 2x 0.5 gallon, 1x 1 gallon, 1x 2 gallon, 1x 10 gallon.*


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh, I never updated my Fauna list...

Right now,all it is are Ottos, Shrimp, and Clown Killis


----------



## tak13 (Jan 12, 2010)

Korean characters, if you 're Korean, Happy Chinese New Year!
It my first time seeing a 10 gallon tank like that, it preserves space but it kinda hard to clean since it's tall.


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

=jjh


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice shots! Were all those plants drop-offs? If so...you done good kid.


----------

